# First entry to Australia



## Bala131979 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi

Our family holds subclass 176 state sponsored visa for Victoria where my wife is the primary applicant. We are planning to make the first entry in next few weeks. Is it possible for the dependents to stay back in Australia while she has to come back to her home country to complete her currently assignment which ends by 3 months?

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Bala131979 said:


> Hi
> 
> Our family holds subclass 176 state sponsored visa for Victoria where my wife is the primary applicant. We are planning to make the first entry in next few weeks. Is it possible for the dependents to stay back in Australia while she has to come back to her home country to complete her currently assignment which ends by 3 months?
> 
> ...


What I heard/read in this forum is that there is no dependency after initial entry is done because a PR granted to dependent has same rights as primary. So, you can stay back . I have read even the dependents make their initial entry to validate the PR at different time that primary applicant.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Bala131979 said:


> Hi
> 
> Our family holds subclass 176 state sponsored visa for Victoria where my wife is the primary applicant. We are planning to make the first entry in next few weeks. Is it possible for the dependents to stay back in Australia while she has to come back to her home country to complete her currently assignment which ends by 3 months?
> 
> ...


All the applicants get the same visa. There is no condition that the primary applicant should enter first or the dependants cannot stay back while the main applicant is away.

Your 176 visa is valid for 5 years multiple entries to Australia.

I don't see any reason to worry.

Regards.


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

What I heard from some folks was all persons need to make the initial entry alone at the same time. 
Not sure if the info is authentic.


----------



## sabstar (Sep 4, 2010)

Jivesha said:


> What I heard from some folks was all persons need to make the initial entry alone at the same time.
> Not sure if the info is authentic.


The secondary applicants cannot make the initial entry before the primary applicant, was the position for 175 visa,
However all the applicants have to make the initial entry before the first expiry date of initial entry.


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

sabstar said:


> The secondary applicants cannot make the initial entry before the primary applicant, was the position for 175 visa,
> However all the applicants have to make the initial entry before the first expiry date of initial entry.


True, but I think the question is can the dependents can stay back at home country while the primary applicant makes the initial entry.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

sabstar said:


> The secondary applicants cannot make the initial entry before the primary applicant, was the position for 175 visa,
> However all the applicants have to make the initial entry before the first expiry date of initial entry.


This is not correct. Nothing of this sort has been given on the visa grant documents that I have received from DIAC. My wife is the secondary applicant and she has been granted the same visa and we have also evidenced it. The evidence sticker also does not have any such clause. I have a 176 and there isn't much difference between 175 and 176 except that 176 is a sponsored PR.

Could you please find and post an official link to substantiate this?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Jivesha said:


> What I heard from some folks was all persons need to make the initial entry alone at the same time.
> Not sure if the info is authentic.


Well it is not necessary that all should make entry at the same time. Nothing of that sort has been given on the visa grant letter.

I am flying in a couple of months and my wife would join me in July. That is perfectly OK until one reaches there before the initial entry date.


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

atsurti said:


> Well it is not necessary that all should make entry at the same time. Nothing of that sort has been given on the visa grant letter.
> 
> I am flying in a couple of months and my wife would join me in July. That is perfectly OK until one reaches there before the initial entry date.


Thanks Atsurti, that info would be very useful to all our readers here.


----------



## sabstar (Sep 4, 2010)

atsurti said:


> This is not correct. Nothing of this sort has been given on the visa grant documents that I have received from DIAC. My wife is the secondary applicant and she has been granted the same visa and we have also evidenced it. The evidence sticker also does not have any such clause. I have a 176 and there isn't much difference between 175 and 176 except that 176 is a sponsored PR.
> 
> Could you please find and post an official link to substantiate this?


Its given on my wife's visa (stamped on the passport) "Condition 8502 - No entry before sponsor/main applicant". The same is also mentioned in the visa grant letter.

However we did the initial entry together in Dec 2010 and are finally migrating now.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

sabstar said:


> Its given on my wife's visa (stamped on the passport) "Condition 8502 - No entry before sponsor/main applicant". The same is also mentioned in the visa grant letter.
> 
> However we did the initial entry together in Dec 2010 and are finally migrating now.


We have a no conditions on our visa so we don't have that clause. Not sure in what circumstances that 8502 clause is added.


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

How about checking with the DIAC authorities?


----------



## ewch (Jul 2, 2009)

For main applicant with approved visa 175 or 176, there is usually no conditions other than the initial entry date. However, for secondary or dependents, there is usually the condition 8502 which mean that the secondary applicant or dependents cannot make the initial entry prior to the main applicant making the initial entry. For those who did the visa evidencing, the condition will be printed on the visa stickers of secondary/dependents.

For those for make the initial entry together at the same time (i.e. arriving on same flight together) it will not be an issue as the whole family unit enter Australia together. However, for whatever reasons, if the initial entry cannot be made together, the condition stipulates that the main applicant has to make the initial entry first and then the dependents enter at a later date which mean regardless the main applicant has to make the initial entry first alone to validate the visa before the arrival of dependents. Thus, if you are the main applicant, you cannot send your dependents on to make the initial entry before you do yours. 

Once the initial entry is done, any persons listed in the visa grant can leave and re-enter Australia whenever needed as long as the visa is still valid.

Regards.

Eric


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

No. The dependent visas are issued with a specific condition explicitly mentioned on the visa that they should not arrive before the primary applicant. Please make it sure.

Thanks and regards,



atsurti said:


> All the applicants get the same visa. There is no condition that the primary applicant should enter first or the dependants cannot stay back while the main applicant is away.
> 
> Your 176 visa is valid for 5 years multiple entries to Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if there is no condition you can enter or exit as and when but make sure all your medicare, TFN, Centrelink etc is taken care of before the primary applicant leaves. Not that they check who is primary applicant but you never know. I have a few friends where the main applicant came a few months after the secondary applicant. In your case you will be coming together but the primary applicant leaves for a few months, consider this scenario, if everyone comes together and the main applicant has to move out for a project after getting a job in Australia, it deos not make sense why that will be an issue, you are not prisoners to the country, you can move around as you deem fit, and that the main applicant plans to come back anyways..


----------



## pticku (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi all
I made an entry on 27th of this month. I am currntly in brisbane and would like to meet some of the veterans here. I am a Pmp certified project manager and looking for openings in the field.
Please pm me if anyone wants to meet for a cup of coffee.

And yes, the immigration went like a breeze.


----------

